# Cobra Baby



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

my boy has king cobra babies and i was wondering if it would be cool to put him in a 29 gallon high...

The guys over at The Water snake say I'm crazy for trying to keep one of these guys but i figure if i can take care of a ball pthon what the hell, right?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

yea because a python and a cobra are the same thing. Makes sense to me.









If you haven't owned venomus snakes before, I would advice you to get something without the potential to KILL you if you make a mistake.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

they have no venom, its been removed i was told

probably should have pontedthat out, sorry

i was more concerned about legal issues and endangerment


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is anyone else more than a little concerned about how the cobra might have had its venom removed? I don't know the process and I'd be concerned about how the process would take place...plus, remember that for most snakes, they will act as if the natural defences (offences?) are available to them, so removing these could put it in a very bad situation (feeding live is a possible example of where this could go wrong...I can see a prey animal turning the tables on a cobra if it considers itself venomous and acts accordingly but hasn't got the proper tools.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If they removed the fangs I still wouldn't want it. Buying a snake that has been mutilated, is just condoning that kind of behavior.

2ndly king cobras get almost 20 feet long, so unless you have a large incloser, I would forget about it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

doesnt sound like a good idea to me... if removing the fangs from a cobra was an ok or humane thing to do it would be done widespread... I mean cmon who wouldnt want a harmless cobra?!!! its not a common practice because its cruel and inhumane... dont support it.... stick with your ball python-


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Your 29 gallon high will house it for a month or two. Like someone has already mentioned, these snakes get very large and I guarantee you that you won't be able to properly care for it.

Snakes that typically are poisonous but have had their glands/fangs removed are commonly referred to as venomoids if I'm not mistaken. Over all this is a frowned upon practice in the herp community and any true enthsuaists who care at all about their animals will be against it. It's like dyed fish or piranhas with cut lips.

"Oh cool!"

Yeah, for us. But not for the animal.

I've also heard stories about de-venomed snakes growing their glands back and one day... POP. Someone gets bitten.

Lastly, I would question the integrity of your friend or anyone else who sells or deals in venomoid snakes. But that's just me personally.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wow dont do it


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

i unno man its sounds way to sketch...i mean first off you need a huge space to house a 20 t snake venom or not. On top of that if it does grow its venom glans back..,your *dead* and if it did have its venom taken out it sound cruel. I got no experiences with venoms snakes but this sounds way to wrong to begin with...


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Its a cobra think about it. If yur unsure about it and that guy says its crazy then dont do it. Its a poisonous snake and you are havin doubts so just dont do it. Though that would be one cool ass pet


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

at any given point in time fanged snakes are growing new fangs in behind their current ones (like sharks). in india where they de-fang snakes in some areas (the charmers), it is not a one time cureall to the fact that you will probably get bitten

play with fire get burned


----------



## L10457 (Oct 14, 2004)

From what I've read, removal of the fangs means a slow death to the cobra.


----------



## ryderz (Jul 1, 2007)

L10457 said:


> From what I've read, removal of the fangs means a slow death to the cobra.


i might be new to fish but not to snakes! ive had cobras and have had the surgerys dun to snippe the venom glands it kinda like when you get ur balls snipped lol same process but it is a little tricky on feeding i used to kill the mouse first, get some tongs and shake it around, and he would bite him and then i throw the mouse in the corner and he would think he killed it, and eat it sometimes! its very hard to feed them once the glandes have been snipped oh and never pull the fangs it can kill them bye infection, and rattle snakes have more then 1 set of fangs so theyyll just grow back!


----------



## Socat731 (Mar 27, 2007)

IMO, that is cruel to the snake more than anyone else. I mean if it bites you, you took the gamble....but the snake has no choice and btw the venom glands will grow back if they were removed. Just give the snake to a zoo to help preserve these creatures. I mean, if you are experienced with venemous snakes, I still wouldnt go with a cobra because of their deadly venom. You should go with a less dangerous snake.....personally I would even take a green anaconda over any kind of venemous snake...good luck!!!


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

GOOD LUCK WITH IT!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

GN121406 said:


> GOOD LUCK WITH IT!!!!


He's not doing it, so why wish him luck?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

most hot keepers would probably flame you for asking about a venomoid. but it's your choice i guess.
and are you sure its a king cobra venomoid? cuz those are really pricey. saw one for 1k.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hy

Keeping king cobra is not so easy but not for the size which it grows. The major problem is that you must feed king cobras only with live snakes. 
And second problem is if cobra bite you. You wont die, but you will loose a hand for sure or any other body part.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

If you have guts you must keep at home Bitis gabonica ( gabon viper ). It has the largest fangs (5cm). My very good friend (girl) has this snake at home. So if you want free piercing just contact me.......







..









best regards
Marko
www.aquariumwild.com
www.aquariumwild-team.com


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ha! ha! what doesin't that girl have..lol i like her monitor it cool!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

aquariumwild said:


> Hy
> 
> Keeping king cobra is not so easy but not for the size which it grows. The major problem is that you must feed king cobras only with live snakes.
> And second problem is if cobra bite you. You wont die, but you will loose a hand for sure or any other body part.


If it's a venomoid, it shouldn't cause those problems...but it would have a whole host of other problems...


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

aquariumwild said:


> Hy
> 
> And second problem is if cobra bite you. You wont die, but you will loose a hand for sure or any other body part.


I have a hard time believing that. King Cobras deliver the largest quantity per bite than any other venomous snake, which makes sense because they are by far the largest. They are completely capable of killing a human with a single bite. 
Good idea to pass on this type of snake, you are basically looking at a snake with the size of a burmese python with fangs.

On the issue of venomoids, the worst part of the practice is that many garage-surgeries take place where the snakes are many times killed or maimed by ignorant people looking for a quick buck.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

Im not sure of the laws where you live but you should have a license and be trained to deal with a venomus snake wether altered or not plus thos snake get huge, and it will be mean for the most part the glans can grow back wich is bad but if they dont it can also hurt the snake and it will die the snakes needs the venom for the diegesting its food...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmm dont quote me but...babies are more dangerous bc they cant control what they inject if they bite so they empty out in ya....At least im pretty sure thats what I have read.



mR. Blueberry said:


> they have no venom, its been removed i was told
> 
> probably should have pontedthat out, sorry
> 
> i was more concerned about legal issues and endangerment


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

DONT DO IT MANNNn!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This member has been banned for some time. So I'm going to close this thread.

If someone else wants to start a thread about keeping baby cobras then by all means do.


----------

